# انر عين قلبى الداخلية



## نيرمين عزمى (23 أبريل 2009)

*يارب أنر عين قلبى الداخلية لكى ارك في نور حقيقى لانك نور العالم الحقيقى .

وقد اتيت الى العالم وصرت فعلآ واحد منا .فأنت الان قائم فى وسطنا .انت فى وسط العالم .وقريب جدآ من كل انسان مهما كان.

فأنت اتحدت بالطبيعة البشرية وجعلتها واحدآ فيك ,وبالتالى صرنا فيك جميعآ .

لم تعد انت الاله البعيد المجهول الذى لايستطيع أحد ان يراه .بل صرت الاله المعروف القريب جدآ من طبيعتنا .

فقط تريد ان نفتح عيوننا الداخلية بنعمتك فنراك بكل وضوح .

وايضآ يارب هى مسئولية كل من ابصرك وعرفك واختبرك وتذوق محبتك الحقيقية وصار النور فيه .

ونحن اولادك يارب ذوقنا نورك وحبك ولهذا اعطنا يارب ان ننكر ذوتنا وكل ما تمليه علينا ذوتنا وافكارنا ونسمع من روحك فقط الساكن فينا ,لانه هو الذى يشهد فينا ليك .

فأنت أخذت جسدنا لتشهد عنا أمام الاب السماوى .وأرسلت لنا روحك القدوس ليسكن فينا ويشهد عنك لنا ولكل انسان يقابلنا فى الطريق

اعطنا نعمة خاصة لنسمع ونطيع صوت روحك القدوس فينا ونسلم له كل حياتنا وحيثما يقودنا نسير خلفه امين يارب .*


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أبريل 2009)

*



اعطنا نعمة خاصة لنسمع ونطيع صوت روحك القدوس فينا ونسلم له كل حياتنا وحيثما يقودنا نسير خلفه امين يارب . 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*اميـــــــــــــــن

استجب إلى صلاتنا يا يسوع  


ميرررررسى على الصلاه الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (24 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى ياكوكو على مرورك الجميييييييل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (7 أغسطس 2009)

جميل  يا نيرمن

شكرااااا على  الصلاة الرائعة

الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## ponponayah (9 أغسطس 2009)

*صلاة جميلة جدااااا
ميرسى بجد
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (10 أغسطس 2009)

*امين يارب استجيب

ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## استفانوس (25 أغسطس 2009)

_محبة الله سمت__ ما قاسها عقل الكبار_
_فوق النجوم ارتفعت ونزلت البحار_
_إذ أذنب كل البشر__ فداهم الرحيم_
_فداهم اشتراهم بدمه الكريم_
_ اشكروا ذا الحب السني_
_حب جرى عجيب_
_حييت إذ مسني_
_دم ذاك الحبيب_
_لو صار حبرا كل يم و ورقا كل الفلك_
_و كل عشبة قلم و الكل في الوصف اشترك_
_ما كتبوا ما وصفوا محبة الحبيب_
_فاقت سمت فاضت طمت مقدارها عجيب_
_اشكروا ذا الحب السني
حب جرى عجيب
حييت إذ مسني
دم ذاك الحبيب_​_

​_​


----------



## mera22 (26 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرسي كتير نرمين الرب معكي
صلي من اجل ضعفي(ميرا)(jesus_mera )​*


----------



## zezza (26 أغسطس 2009)

امين 
ربنا يصعدها كرائحة بخور عطرة و يستجيب لنا 
شكرا نرمين ربنا يباركك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (28 أغسطس 2009)

اسمحيلى اصلى معاكمم
يارب محتاجالك يارب 
الخطيه اعمت عينى يارب
بقى مش عنيا بقى لا بقى قلبى كمان
من الخطيه مبقتش شايفه طريقى
يارب نورلى حياتى وطريقى
محتاجالك قوى 
انا ببكى يارب 
طريقى كله ضلم تعالى يارب انتشلنى
ونور قلبى وعقلى 
نور كل الطريق 
متسيبنيش خليك معايا لحظه بلحظه
ادينى يارب روزح التواضع وتسليم حياتى 
خلينى يارب اقدر اسمع صوتك
عشان متوهش بعيد عنك
امين​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (1 سبتمبر 2009)

امين


شكرا عالصلاة الطيبة 
بركة المسيح ترعاك​


----------



## lordjesus (20 سبتمبر 2010)

> اعطنا نعمة خاصة لنسمع ونطيع صوت روحك القدوس فينا ونسلم له كل حياتنا وحيثما يقودنا نسير خلفه امين يارب .


آمين...

صلاتك رائعة...

الرب ينور دربك...


----------

